# Worth split rings



## jerkin (Apr 3, 2008)

Just wanted to let you guys know that Worth has eliminated their $5 small order charge and the additional 20% for quantities under 1000. Their policy used to be that you had to order 1000 of each size of any item they manufacture or you got hit with the additional charges.

They make what I think are the best split rings in the business, all made in the USA from spring-tempered steel. I use their heavy series on my musky baits and have never had one fail. The Wolverines may be a little stronger but I don't like that triple wrap, it's a pita.

I just got 500 heavy #5's for smaller musky baits and 500 standard #3's for some walleye baits I'm building for $21 total, that's 2 cents each, shipping included. They would have been a little cheaper but I was honest and said they were for fishing and had to give the government the additional 10%.

They also carry blades, bodies and wire forms for you spinner guys. www.worthco.com


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Good tip, thanks for posting.


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

They probaly had to do this since Lakeland is only charging a buck for small orders...


----------



## jerkin (Apr 3, 2008)

I think the Worth rings would have been a better deal even before the pricing changes, Lakeland is expensive. Take their #5 heavy rings for example, the stainless Lakeland ones are only an 86lb. pull but $29.80 per thousand. The nickel plated Worth are 120lb. pull and $18.75 per thousand.

I suppose if you were only buying a hundred or two Lakeland may have ended up cheaper.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

I was at the Michigan Musky Show this past weekend. Wolverine tackle was there. I ordered some #3 stainless rings from him at the show. We got to talking and I asked him about a if he had any thinner stainless wire in the triple wrap that I could use for walleye baits. He said he was thinking of working on some in the near future and adding them to the line. They will be in the #2 and #3 sizes. I told him I want 600 of each. I hope he goes thru with it. I didn't ask any prices. Just a heads up to file away.

I have never tried the Worth split rings. I am sure they are of high quality also. They have a nice products there.

John


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Does Worth charge you the excise tax? I ordered from Hagens last week. The order came to about $100 bucks. I asked the lady what the shipping would cost, and was told she couldn't figure it out because she didn't know what the weight of the box was going to be. Fair enough. When I got the product, I was a little shocked to find out that the total order came out to $124. They charged me shipping, which I knew they were going to, but they added $15 for the excise tax. I would have been fine if they had told me that they pass that along to the customer, but to 'hide' it, or not disclose it when I asked what the total cost would be is kinda BS. They should just raise their prices a bit.


----------



## Fish Scalper (Oct 31, 2009)

Since they are an OEM manufacturer, they have to charge the excise tax to anyone without a Form 637 on file with them. Otherwise, they'd have to have two sets of prices. Licensed manufacturers can provide their Federal Excise number to defer the tax until they resell the product or a manufactured product and pay the excise tax on the final sale. They do show it as a line item on their order form and explain it pretty well so probably thought you had seen it in the catalog Het. If it's any consolation, I'm sure excise tax funds helped build that nice new ramp down in Huron!


----------



## jerkin (Apr 3, 2008)

The excise tax is on all fishing equipment on the first sale, no matter what it is or who you buy it from. If you buy from a distributor you won't pay it because they already paid it to the manufacturer, however they pass the cost along to you so you are paying for it anyways.

The lady at Worth asked me if the split rings I ordered were for fishing and I told her the truth so I paid the tax. I could have lied and said no and not paid it but I'm sure they wouldn't even bother to ask with blades or something that had no other purpose but for fishing. Their shipping was only $3 for 1000 split rings and even with the shipping and excise tax I still paid just over 2 cents per ring.

You shouldn't have paid $15 on a $100 order, the excise tax is set at 10%. I would call back and get them to refund you $5.

I guess scalper beat me to it, lol. I didn't know the tax could be deferred but it still gets paid on the first sale and is exempted thereafter.


----------



## Fish Scalper (Oct 31, 2009)

Jerkin, the tax is supposed to be collected the first time any fishing tackle component is sold to the public for use. Worth sells split rings to you, you make your own gear and fish with it so the sale to you is the only opportunity to collect the tax so you get charged at that point. If they sell 1,000 rings to another tackle manufacturer who is going to use that ring to assemble a bait for later sale, that manufacturer is required to collect 10% on the sale of the finsihed bait which includes the split ring. So he can defer the tax if he's licensed on component purchases since he'll be collecting tax on the finished product. That way the tax isn't paid twice.


----------

